# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Las últimas lluvias comienzan a llenar los pantanos y ponen fin a casi un año de sequía

## F. Lázaro

*La presa de Villar del Rey, que abastece a la ciudad de Badajoz, ha sido una de las más beneficiadas al subir su nivel un 5% en solo una semana.*

09.11.12 - 00:21 - EVARISTO FERNÁNDEZ DE VEGA efernandez@hoy.es | BADAJOZ.

Tras casi un año viendo bajar el nivel, los pantanos de la provincia comienzan a ganar agua. Las fuertes lluvias caídas durante los primeros días de noviembre han provocado un ligero aumento de las reservas. De momento no es significativo, pero sí rompen la tendencia que se había mantenido desde el pasado invierno, cuando comenzó un largo período de sequía que se prolongó durante la primavera y el verano.

Los datos de octubre ya aportaban cierto optimismo, puesto que en casi toda la provincia de Badajoz se registró un superávit de lluvias con respecto a la media histórica de ese mes. Tal vez el caso más llamativo fue Don Benito, donde cayeron 88 litros por metro cuadrado (la media de octubre es de 55). En Herrera del Duque se midieron 171 litros (la media es de 114), en Zafra 120 (la media es de 91) y en Badajoz se contabilizaron 102 litros (la media es 87).

El director de la delegación en Extremadura de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, Marcelino Núñez, ha destacado la bondad de las lluvias del mes pasado porque el agua cayó espaciada en el tiempo y eso permitió que penetrara en el terreno. «A eso se unió que hubo varios días de descanso, por lo que dio tiempo a que se produjese la infiltración». El agua de octubre ya comenzó a notarse en los embalses de la cuenca, pero ha sido en el inicio de noviembre cuando han llegado las primeras aportaciones serias.

La razón está en las fuertes precipitaciones que se registraron durante los días 3 y 4 de noviembre. En lugares como Azuaga se recogieron 74 litros, más cantidad de la que suele caer a lo largo de ese mes completo. En Zafra se igualó la media (100 litros en solo tres días) y en otras poblaciones también hubo lluvias generosas: Badajoz (32 litros), Mérida (38), Don Benito (48), Herrera del Duque (56) y Jerez de los Caballeros (48).

En estos casos el agua no cayó de forma pausada, sino que hubo fuertes aguaceros que causaron inundaciones y fueron directamente a parar a los cauces más cercanos. Esta es la razón del incremento en las reservas hídricas que se registró durante la pasada semana.

Los datos publicados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana reflejan que el pasado lunes los embalses de esta cuenca se encontraban al 61,2% de su capacidad. Solo siete días antes estaban al 59,2%, por lo que la ganancia se sitúa en el 2%. Porcentualmente no supone demasiado, pero al menos se ha conseguido romper la tendencia que se venía manteniendo desde hace casi un año, cuando los embalses estaban al 77,5% de su capacidad.

Uno de los pantanos que han salido más beneficiados es el de Villar del Rey, cuyo fin principal es abastecer a la ciudad de Badajoz y su entorno. El día 29 de octubre estaba al 50,3%, pero este pasado lunes ya había subido hasta el 54,5%.

También el embalse de Los Molinos, en el término municipal de Hornachos, ha cubierto el 100% de su capacidad, por lo que beneficiará de forma indirecta a la presa de Alange, que recoge los excedentes de agua cuando se producen.

Menores son los incrementos en otros pantanos, aunque eso no significa que sean menos importantes. El ejemplo está en el de La Serena, que a pesar de haber aumentado sus reserva en solo un 2%, ha ganado 70 hectómetros cúbicos, tanta agua como acumula en la actualidad el pantano de Villar del Rey.

Algo similar, aunque a menor escala, ha ocurrido en Cíjara, que ha ganado 26 hectómetros cúbicos en solo siete días, casi tantos como caben en Los Molinos a pesar de que la subida ha sido de apenas del 7%.

Lo ocurrido en octubre y noviembre invita al optimismo, pero el aumento de las reservas aún es mínimo si se comparan los datos actuales con los que se manejaban hace ahora un año: entonces las reservas eran del 77,5% mientras que ahora están en el 61,2%.

Bajando a lo concreto, el embalse de Villar del Rey estaba al 69% pero ahora solo llega al 54,5%. Eso le permite garantizar el suministro durante dos años y medio, puesto que Badajoz y su entorno precisan unos 20 hectómetros cúbicos al año si se hace un uso correcto del agua.

La principal ventaja de la cuenca del Guadiana radica en su facilidad para acumular agua los años de lluvias generosas. La última vez que ocurrió así fue en el año 2010, cuando se llenaron por encima del 90% y fue preciso aliviar agua en muchos de ellos. En agosto de 2009 la cuenca estaba al 42% de su capacidad, pero el invierno siguiente fue tan lluvioso que en la primavera de 2010 se sobrepasó el 90%. Tanto crecieron las reservas, que fue preciso aliviar agua en muchas de las infraestructuras hidráulicas.

http://www.hoy.es/v/20121109/badajoz...-20121109.html

----------

